# Best Oil Filter for 2000 Jetta GLS 2.0



## 117sparten (May 5, 2009)

whats the Best Oil Filter for 2000 Jetta GLS 2.0? 
I have never changed the oil before so I'd like to get the best.
thanks


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Best Oil Filter for 2000 Jetta GLS 2.0 (117sparten)*

Allways use oe vw filters.


----------

